# Lebloser Arm



## M@DZG@ (14. Juni 2003)

Aloah allerseits!

Ich möchte gern ein surrealistisches Bild malen (Biomechanic Surrealism) und ich brauch dafür nen Arm - ich hab zwei, keine Angst  ! Also ich brauch halt eine Aufnahme von einem Arm, der Leblos irgendwo möglichst senkrecht nach unten hängt (Hand also unten) und man sollte die Unterseite sehen können (Pulsader, Handfläche). Am liebsten wären mir natürlich 3 Aufnahmen : eine von links, eine rechts, eine frontal - ich würds ja selber machen, nur ich hab leider keine funktionierende Kamera. Wer sowas in der Art hat sag mir bitte bitte bitte bescheid !?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus :Þ

PS.: bitte sagt nicht, ich soll bei picsearch , google oder bei diversen stockpic-seiten SUCHEN - Das hab ich nämlich schon gemacht - hab nur leider nichts gefunden ;(

«• WorldOfHate.net •»


----------



## PEZ (14. Juni 2003)

Höhö.. Lebloser Arm?
Ich hab vor zig Jahren mal nen leblosen Arm gezeichnet.
Ist nicht wirklich gut geworden(wir waren alle mal jung), aber du kannst ja mal in Aktzeichenbüchern nach den richtigen Armstellungen suchen. Dann hast du auf jedenfall eine anatomisch richtige Vorlage. (das hätte ich damals auch besser mal machen sollen ) Bei guten Büchern kann auch die Muskelstränge, Sehnen usw. sehen. Ich hab meine gerade verliehen, ausserdem würde das gegen diverse Nutzungsrechte verstoßen, wenn ich dir Bilder daraus schicken würde. 

Du hast gesagt du willst was malen. Willst du jetzt mit Fotos arbeiten oder wirklich malen, bzw. zeichnen? 

Zur allgemeinen Heiterkeit noch des Bild:


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. Juni 2003)

Der sieht aber schick aus PEZ


----------



## M@DZG@ (23. Juni 2003)

Also ich will das wirklich zeichnen, ca in din a 2 . vielleicht setze ich das später auch noch auf pc um, werd ich sehen. 

Mir würde auch ein gutes 3DsMax Modell reichen  - das wäre dann für die PC umsetzung besonders prima geeignet!

Achja schickes Bild *G* sieht irgendwie nach nem Manga aus :/


----------



## BSE Royal (23. Juni 2003)

hi M@DZG@

Ich hätte dir auch vorgeschlagen, mal Aktzeichenbücher zu besorgen.
Bei euch gibts sicher eine Bücherei in der Nähe.

Darüber hinaus könntest du auch mal schauen, ob du im Bereich Anatomie/Humanmedizin was findest. Ganz speziell dann das Gebiet Chirurgie/Unfallchirurgie.

Ansonsten evtl. in Fantasyzeitschriften schauen- vielleicht findest du da ein paar nette Ghule (Untote Menschen)- die haben dann definitiv leblose Arme! 

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## M@DZG@ (25. Juni 2003)

jop danke für den ratschlag - ich werd mal schaun. wie war das wort noch ? "bücher" ???


----------

